# Um an egg?



## babynik14 (Aug 6, 2007)

My mantis layed an egg the other night or whatever you guys call those..The thing is she has never mated.. sooooo why did she lay an egg... is it just infertile or something?

Ill post pics as soon as they are loaded


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

no need for pics. Mantids lay oothecae's mated or not, it will not hatch out any nymphs however.


----------



## babynik14 (Aug 6, 2007)

this is seriously the last thing that i thought would ever happen because i didnt mate her and i didnt think they could still lay eggs!.. so weird to me






















And this last picture i find it so funny when she does this cause i dont know if its liek defensive or whatever


----------



## babynik14 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ohh okay so i just throw it outt???


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

Might as well. Others might encourage you to wait a while to see, but I say trash it.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

Or u could just keep it as a souvenir


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

No reason to keep it unless you just want to. She will lay a lot more too.


----------



## babynik14 (Aug 6, 2007)

wait a while to see? well is tehre ANY possibility of any in there? i wish i knew someone with a male so i could really mate her


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

> wait a while to see? well is tehre ANY possibility of any in there? i wish i knew someone with a male so i could really mate her


The chance is probably 1/1000000000000000000000000000000

So very unlikely


----------



## babynik14 (Aug 6, 2007)

alright hahaha ill prolyl just throw it out but im kinda proud of it.. but dont want to touch it lol


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

> alright hahaha ill prolyl just throw it out but im kinda proud of it.. but dont want to touch it lol


I was proud of my first one to  , leave if for 2 days to harden properly then it can easily be removed, but as its on a plant u could probs take it off now


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 7, 2007)

If you like it, you can keep it. I doubt it'll hatch. Some people collect these things so maybe you can post it up in the classifieds and see. By the way, these eggs are called oothecae. People around here like to call them ooths.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 7, 2007)

> If you like it, you can keep it. I doubt it'll hatch. Some people collect these things so maybe you can post it up in the classifieds and see. By the way, these eggs are called oothecae. People around here like to call them ooths.


Just because its shorter to say ooth's than oothecae


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 7, 2007)

nice room of death in the background...  Pretty looking mantid though...


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 8, 2007)

Yea nice mantis looks like a Hierodula sp. too bad that ooth is not fertile.



> nice room of death in the background...


I know this is so totally against Buddhism for killing living things.


----------

